
The Making of Gyroscope Running, a React Native App - robbiet480
https://blog.gyrosco.pe/the-making-of-gyroscope-running-a4ad10acc0d0?x
======
shash7
I really like how you got to the idea of making the route overlay on the
picture. It kinda reminds me of forza's ui. Real classy work over there.

I can totally picture some people running in a specific pattern and sharing
the generated photo on instagram.

~~~
robotresearcher
Claire Wyckoff has made this her artform:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/06/runner-
nik...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/06/runner-nike-san-
francisco-penis)

~~~
aprilzero
Hah nice. I tried to do a heart for Valentines day, but took a wrong turn
towards the end.
[https://www.instagram.com/p/zGjaXjxTL4/](https://www.instagram.com/p/zGjaXjxTL4/)

------
googletron
If anyone has questions about starting app from react native I would me more
than willing to chat! Ask away.

~~~
akamaka
Starting a React Native app project has been quite easy, but what resources do
you use when you need to go deeper to solve difficult problems? I find that a
lot of the documentation makes everything look easy, but I don't understand
what's going on underneath the hood.

Do you just read the React Native source code to learn how it actually works?

~~~
googletron
You will just have to start trying. There is still a lot objective c that you
will need to write for various kits that haven't been ported over.

So learning how to write bridges and view managers are pretty much essential.

Very active issues tab and community though, so you can work through most
thing, but definitely room for improvement though. But the biggest struggle
was keeping with it and buying into React way of doing things.

hit me up on twitter if you have more specific questions @myusuf3.

~~~
akamaka
Thank you! I've asked this same question before, but your answer is the most
actionable one I've received so far. I'm going to dive in and get a better
understanding of bridges and view managers.

------
rdegges
I've been using Gyroscope since launch -- amazingly beautiful, and well-done
service. Can't wait to use the new app (when is the Android release coming?
=)). I really hope you guys keep iterating! It's one of my favorite services
to share with people :D

------
googletron
We also have a new gyroscope app in the works.

check it out here [https://gyrosco.pe/app](https://gyrosco.pe/app) you too can
share cards like this.

[https://twitter.com/myusuf3/status/663884012734308352](https://twitter.com/myusuf3/status/663884012734308352)

~~~
joelrunyon
Do you have any more details on the "pro" version?

------
flashpaul
Looks really good , is there going to be a cycling version at some point? Most
cycling apps are road centric so a MTB version would be even better!

------
c3534l
Holy crap, that "equivalent to 3 donuts" is so depressing.

~~~
pazimzadeh
It shows how efficient our bodies are..

------
joelrunyon
This is really cool. Gonna use this tomorrow & report back!

~~~
joelrunyon
Is there any non-facebook login feature though? That'd be really useful.

------
danr4
Great write up!

